# Reinstatement



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

and FIVE years back pay? You have got to be fuking kidding me

http://www.change.org/petitions/sta...sion-to-have-ex-officer-reinstated-to-his-job


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

sad isnt it?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

realize this is five years old, but where are some K9 LEOS near that area that know something about this ?
wish they would shed some light on it !!
...i know damn well this kinda "event" doesn't go unnoticed in small communities like K9 law enforcement 

- looks like 5 years of back pay will set this guy up rather nicely, which would suck if he is the idiot that the clip made him out to be :-(

- but the petition is worded in ways that i could never support ,,, maybe that's why they only have 750 signatures ... but i doubt it's gonna go viral if they leave the wording like it is now, imo

plus i couldn't find much background on the pet group pushing the petition ... but i need to know something about the group i'd be supporting if i get onboard ....


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats sorry.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Yeah that's ridiculous isn't it?. Looks like their suit was based on "What rule, policy, or procedure did he break?" This is an extreme example, but it happens all the time. All agencies have policies that should have officer's names next to them. Reason is something happened that was bad, but then they realize that it wasn't against the rules so they make a policy change. 

What the department should have done is can him based on a catch all misconduct policy that most have. 

I'd like to know, who taught that idiot that was a good way to train in the first place and surely there were signs to the bosses that this type of training / misconduct was going on.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Totally ridiculous
,,,,,however the damn petition is worded like a strawberry picker wrote it and just as ridiculous, so how do they expect to have people sign up and support it ???

here is a pasted quote from the petition for those who might not have read it :
"We are also asking that NORTH CAROLINA POLICE department change its brutal training methods for K-9 officers. We are asking for non-brutal training methods and that respect the safety and health of ALL K-9 officers. This kind of training is now being brought to the animal advocate public and is not approving from all dog trainers!"
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

on a similar note .....
when i was in the Navy i worked for a really cool admiral that had been in charge of Naval Intel and had been forced to reinstate a civilian when he filed a grievance thru civil service after getting canned .... one day we all heard the admiral yell out from his office ...... "YEAH, i knew it all along; they finally got the DAMN bastard !" 
... it was when the news broke that Jonathan Pollard had been busted for espionage  ... not sure; think he got life but probably shoulda been hung up for a lot longer than that dog !!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the State Police did the right thing in firing his ass BUT then the lawyers and politicians get involved and this POS will get rewarded for abusing his PARTNER?....................... IT SUCKS


----------

